# require libXaw und xgl

## Kev111

Hallo,

Ich wollte xgl testen und habe es gemäß dem ofiziellen HowTo installiert.

Beim Starten erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:

```
kevin@localhost ~ $ Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv

X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)

  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  1 (X_GLXRender)

  Serial number of failed request:  90

  Current serial number in output stream:  91

```

wenn ich revdep-rebuild eingebe fehlen folgende Dateien:

```

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/audemo (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/auedit (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/aupanel (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/auphone (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/autool (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/auwave (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/lefty (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.5/modules-Q16/coders/dps.so (requires  libdps.so.1 libdpstk.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libmozsvgdec.so (requires  libcroco-0.6.so.3 libgsf-1.so.1 librsvg-2.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/pluginapp.bin (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_subtitler.so (requires  libXaw.so.8)

 done.
```

revdep-rebuild stürzt aber immer beim compillieren von nas ab:

```

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/nas-1.7-r1/work/nas-1.7 ...

/usr/portage/media-libs/nas/nas-1.7-r1.ebuild: line 46: xmkmf: command not found

!!! ERROR: media-libs/nas-1.7-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1933:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called src_compile

```

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß,

Kevin

----------

## zapata

auf dem XGL-Howto steht was zu dem Problem

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL#BadLength_.28poly_request_too_large_or_internal_Xlib_length_error.29_with_radeon.2Ffglrx

falls du keine ati-karte hast, musst du das natürlich entsprechend anpassen ...

```
eselect opengl set <deine treiber>
```

EDIT: ich glaube nicht das der nas fehler beim revdep-rebuild etwas mit xgl zu tun hat.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[06:50:42]|[root@tobi-rechner]|/home/tobi$ equery b xmkmf

[ Searching for file(s) xmkmf in *... ]

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4 (/usr/bin/xmkmf)
```

Mach das mal bei dir...

Tobi

----------

## SinoTech

```

$ emerge imake

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Kev111

Hallo,

zuerseinmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!

also den eselect tipp hab ich auch im howto gelesen, aber er hat mir leider nichts gebracht. (ich habe übrigens eine nvidia karte)

bezüglich des 2. Tipps:

```

localhost ~ # equery b xmkmf

[ Searching for file(s) xmkmf in *... ]

localhost ~ #

```

Was ist imake und in wiefern hilft mir das?

Ich habe über die letzte nacht ein emerge world -uD --newuse gemacht, damit die geänderten useflags systemweit verwendet wurden.

jetzt gibt es nur noch nas, was revdep-rebuild kompillieren will:

```

revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/audemo (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/auedit (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/aupanel (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/auphone (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/autool (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/auwave (requires  libXaw.so.8)

^[[A  broken /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libmozsvgdec.so (requires  libcroco-0.6.so.3 libgsf-1.so.1 librsvg-2.so.2)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =media-libs/nas-1.7-r1

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/nas-1.7-r1 to /

```

gehört libXaw.so.8 auch zu nas? oder woher kommt das...

Gruß,

Kevin

----------

## Finswimmer

equery b [file] zeigt dir an, woher die Datei stammt.

Bei mir stammt deine gesuchte Datei von xorg-x11...

Tobi

----------

## SinoTech

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> bezüglich des 2. Tipps:
> ...

 

Da das Paket das "xmkmf" beinhaltet bei dir nicht installiert ist, kann es von "equery" auch nicht gefunden werden.

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Was ist imake und in wiefern hilft mir das?
> ...

 

"emerge imake" hilft dir insofern, als das "xmkmf" in diesem Paket enthalten ist. Bis xorg-6.8 war es im Paket "xorg-x11" enthalten, beim Modularen X aber nicht mehr und daher musst du ein extra Paket installieren.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> gehört libXaw.so.8 auch zu nas? oder woher kommt das... 
> ...

 

"nas" wurde gegen "libXaw.so.8" gelinkt, aber da diese Bibliothek bei dir nicht mehr vorhanden ist (Weil evtl. eine neuere installiert wurde), wird "nas" jetzt neu gemerged und dabei gegen die aktuelle "libXaw" Bibliothek gelinkt.

----------

## Kev111

Also ich hab jetzt imake installiert, jetzt bricht nas wie folgt ab:

```

gccmakedep  -- -I. -I../include -I../../include -I../../lib/audio -I../../include -I/usr/include    -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                              -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                                 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                                 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64                                                                 -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO   -DNASCONFSEARCHPATH=\"/etc/nas/\"   -- dispatch.c dixutils.c events.c globals.c main.c resource.c swapreq.c        tables.c swaprep.c        audispatch.c auswap.c autables.c auevents.c auutil.c auconfig.c        auprocess.c nasconf.c lex.c gram.c

/bin/sh: gccmakedep: command not found

make[3]: *** [depend] Fehler 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nas-1.7-r1/work/nas-1.7/server/dia'

make[2]: *** [depend] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nas-1.7-r1/work/nas-1.7/server'

make[1]: *** [depend] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nas-1.7-r1/work/nas-1.7'

make: *** [World] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/nas-1.7-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1933:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called src_compile

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Die Fehlermeldung von XGL ist immer noch die Gleiche geblieben...

Kevin

----------

## SinoTech

Diesmal fehlt dir der Befehl "gccmakedep".

-> "emerge gccmakedep"

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Kev111

autsch, da hätte ich aber auch selbst drauf kommen können...

jedenfalls hab ich es jetzt installiert, bekomme beim erneuten revdep-rebuild durchlauf folgende "broken library" gemeldet:

```

hecking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libmozsvgdec.so (requires  libcroco-0.6.so.3 libgsf-1.so.1 librsvg-2.so.2)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

```

welche revdep-rebuild aber nicht behebt, sondern anscheinend einfach ignoriert.

bezüglich xgl immer noch...

```

kevin@localhost ~ $ Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv

X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)

  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  1 (X_GLXRender)

  Serial number of failed request:  90

  Current serial number in output stream:  91

```

scheint also wirklich nichts mit nas zu tun gehabt zu haben, sonstige Idee(n)?

----------

## SinoTech

 *zapata wrote:*   

> auf dem XGL-Howto steht was zu dem Problem
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL#BadLength_.28poly_request_too_large_or_internal_Xlib_length_error.29_with_radeon.2Ffglrx
> 
> falls du keine ati-karte hast, musst du das natürlich entsprechend anpassen ...
> ...

 

Das schon angeschaut / ausprobiert?

----------

## Kev111

Ja, hatte ich schon einmal probiert und eben nochmal, 

hat aber leider keine Veränderung bewirkt.

----------

## Ampheus

Hatte bis grad dasselbe Problem bei mir. Habs grad gelöst. DRM war nicht aktiv  :Smile:  also xorg.conf so anpaasen, dass Direct Rendering funktioniert. Das Ergebnis dann mit 

```

glxinfo

```

überprüfen. Danach liefs bei mir.

----------

## Ampheus

Allerdings läuft es nur in der Theorie. Wenn ich danach KDE damit starten wollte, wurde mir nur ein schwarzer Hintergrund mit dem Cube in der mitte anzeigt. Der Würfel ist blau und lässt sich ganz normal drehen. Mehr ist allerdings nicht. Also nichts von KDE in Sicht. 

Ich benutze auf dem Rechner eine Intel i810 Karte, welche laut dem Howto funktioniert.

----------

## Kev111

Hallo,

Danke für deine Antwort!

Die Hardwarebeschleunigung war/ist bereits aktiviert:

```
# glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

```

Ich habe meinen Rechner auch mal mit der Gentoo-XGL-Live CD getestet und dort halt alles einwandfrei funktioniert.

Gibt es noch weitere Ideen?

Kevin

----------

## Ampheus

Die Live-CD hat auf dem Rechner nicht funktioniert, da X.Org von der CD irgendwie nicht mit 3D Unterstützung gestartet werden konnte.

----------

## Kev111

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Die Live-CD hat auf dem Rechner nicht funktioniert, da X.Org [...]

 

Also bei mir hat die Live CD funktioniert. 

Nur, wie schon gesagt, auf meinem "normal installierten" Gentoo funktioniert es nicht.

----------

## Kev111

So nun habe ich nochmal das Komplette Howto durchgemacht (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL) diesmal allerdings mit dem anderen Overlay (beim letzten Versuch hatte man noch die Wahl zwischen 2 verschiedenen, das was ich damals gewählt hatte, gibt es wohl nicht mehr).

Und es hat einwandfrei geklappt, XGL läuft nun.

Ein Problem gibt es allerdings noch, ich habe nur eine Arbeitsfläche. Wenn ich bei "Virtuelle Arbeitsflächen einrichten" mehr als eine Arbeitsfläche einstelle und bestätige, bleibt es trotzdem bei dieser einen Arbeitsfläche (KDE).

Weiß da jemand rat, wenn das noch funktionieren würde, wäre ich praktisch wunschlos glücklich  :Smile: 

Viele Grüße,

Kevin

----------

